# Stunning Nighttime Photos of New York from 7500 Feet Above



## SeaBreeze (Jan 14, 2015)

Check out some of these pictures of NY at night. http://www.amusingplanet.com/2015/01/stunning-night-time-photos-of-new-york.html


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2015)

Great photos SB...here's some from London and around the UK...

http://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2012/05/views-from-the-night-sky-london-and-the-uk/100298/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 14, 2015)

Very nice Hollydolly, thanks!


----------

